# Garage Update



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

1) Utility sink is between the office wall and the poarts washer, under the distiller. Just one from Home Depot, but one of the smaller ones.

2) GREAT wife. The garage, and the cars. 

3) Eagle Equipment (www.eagleequip.com). It is their MX-9A, which is an assymetrical lift, so you can open the car doors safely when it is on the lift. I have semi custom arms to handle lowered cars (if someone gets a lift I have a second set of front arms due to some screwups).

This is also a clear floor one, so that there is no hump on the floor, but it does require a slightly higher ceiling.

If you call Eagle, extension 116 and talk to Steve Tacchi. Tell him I sent you.

4) Fujimi E30 M3 kit, of course, what would you expect?  And above that is a German Revell M Coupe kit. And most of the kits are still in the house. I probably have more than a 100 kits, about half cars, half airplanes. Including several Tamiya 1/12 F1 cars, Fujimi Enthusiest Ferrari kits, 1/24 rallye cars, 1/8 scale MPC 427 Cobra (actully two of those), GT-40s, Porsches, etc. 

The office is getting a work surface to the right of the door for model building.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Yeah, it is funny how many new friends you can get with a garage like this.


This might help your popularity also


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> ....
> 
> 4) Fujimi E30 M3 kit, of course, what would you expect?  And above that is a German Revell M Coupe kit. And most of the kits are still in the house. I probably have more than a 100 kits, about half cars, half airplanes. Including several Tamiya 1/12 F1 cars, Fujimi Enthusiest Ferrari kits, 1/24 rallye cars, 1/8 scale MPC 427 Cobra (actully two of those), GT-40s, Porsches, etc.
> 
> The office is getting a work surface to the right of the door for model building.


Interested in selling a few of those to me? :bigpimp:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

No sale on the kits. But they come up for sale on eBay every so often. In fact a large number of them have come up.

Actually I am putting together a buy of the M Coupe kit over in the Z3 board. Also I may have ended up with a couple duplicate Fujimi Enthusiest Ferrari street car kits.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> You have no idea how much I envy you.


My sentiments exactly.

Gee Terry, we even have the same air compressor.

Nice job, gives me something to aspire too!

BTW, as soon as Sue sees this, she'll hate you...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Randy Forbes said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> Gee Terry, we even have the same air compressor.
> 
> ...


Hey, all it takes is time and money. 

Tell her you want one for your birthday.


----------



## copter (Jan 26, 2004)

*Garage Photos*

:thumbup:


----------



## lip277 (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool set-up you've got.... 
I'm in progress on configurating my garage presently. I have seperate three and a two car buildings that I need to get cabinets and storage going on.....

Question for you...

What cabinets did you install? I've been looking in HD and Lowe's and really have not found anything I'd like to get.

There are the white melamine type cabinets that look similar to what you show but ... Just curious what you installed.

Thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I put in the Mills Pride Utility cabinets in the shop area. From Home Depot in the shelving and storage section.

In the office they are Mills Pride Kitchen cabinets.


----------



## lip277 (Jan 7, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I put in the Mills Pride Utility cabinets in the shop area. From Home Depot in the shelving and storage section.
> 
> In the office they are Mills Pride Kitchen cabinets.


Ummm...

I'll have to take another look at them. Thanks for the info-


----------

